# 'World's spookiest abandoned places'



## Chambers696 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I came across this article today on MSN and I thought I would share it with everyone if you haven't seen it already.

There is a slideshow of a couple of places around the world that are abandoned and apparently spooky!

Some of them look awesome and would be a good explore if you fancy jumping on a plane ha ha 

Anyway, Enjoy 

http://travel.uk.msn.com/worlds-spookiest-abandoned-places


----------

